# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  Any Runescape Bots?

## Thulkas

Well, are there?

----------


## ch0pzer

For OSRS or RS3? I remember I used something called Topbot and Tribot for OSRS, and then I have a paid script for OsBot, for rockcrabs.. That one worked quite good to be honest. I might just give it away

----------


## Thulkas

> For OSRS or RS3? I remember I used something called Topbot and Tribot for OSRS, and then I have a paid script for OsBot, for rockcrabs.. That one worked quite good to be honest. I might just give it away


RS3, I think. I'm playing on DarkScape.

----------


## Augury13

Idk about private servers, but check out Powerbot if you are playing rs3 for whatever reason. OSRS is where it's at though.

----------


## Thulkas

> Idk about private servers, but check out Powerbot if you are playing rs3 for whatever reason. OSRS is where it's at though.


It's a new server by Jagex. Pretty ****ing bad arse. Everywhere is PvP etc.

https://darkscape.runescape.com/game

----------

